# Old Irish Telecom "Santa" advert



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't imagine a boy in the girl's place. Girls present differently to boys, and the cuteness factor would be different. Also being able to contact Santa Claus through your toy phone is very Enid Blyton-esque.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I learned one rule as a kid: never put Santa on hold.


----------

